# Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?



## Fr33 (2. August 2012)

Hallo Boardies,

in Sachen Friedfischangeln bin ich eigentlich kein Rookie mehr. Immernoch hört man aber von allen Seiten folgende Aussagen:

*Lockstoffe/ Aromen für Barben*: Käse! Hauptsache es stinkt nach alten Socken, vergessener Weinkäse uvm....

*Lockstoffe / Aromen für Brassen*: Süß süßer am süßesten! Von Caramel, über Frucht bis hin zu Vanille etc.

Mich würde mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren.

Folgedes ist mir bisher aufgefallen:

Fische ich im Rhein mit der Feederrute auf Barben - so fing ich diese eigentlich nie wirklich, wenn ich eher süße Brassenfutter verwendet hatte. Und wenn dann eher selten.

Setzte ich auf ein Futter, dass mehr nach Gewürzen tendierte häuften sich mehr die Barbenfänge ....

Der Versuch mit Käsearomen brachte ausser verärgerten Mitanglern :vik: (ok hat echt wie Koxxe gerochen) bisher so gut wie gar nichts!

Und nun seid ihr am Zug... schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen mit den Faustregeln die man überall liest und wie es bei euch in der Praxis aussieht.


----------



## kati48268 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Zu den Barben kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.

Süß auf Brassen, ja!
Fischig oder würzig geht aber grundsätzlich genauso gut.
Je süßer, desto eher Brassen und weniger Rotaugen am Platz, ist so mein Bauchgefühl.
Letztere bevorzugen eher würzig, herb, finde ich.

Und obwohl ich den Spruch, "kommt auf's Gewässer an", meistens total bescheuert finde, ist's bei den Brassen durchaus so. 
Kenne Gewässer, da geht würzig viel, viel besser als die süße Variante und hab auch welche kennengelernt, in denen fischig ein echter Flop war, süß & fruchtig aber super lief (selber Tag, identische Bedingungen, dicht beianander gefischt).

Kombiniere es mittlerweile auch gern, süßes Futter + Fischmehlanteil z.B.

Ich hoffe, da können einige Friedfischspezis doch detaillierteres & fundierteres zu sagen.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Also ich denke es gibt keine Faustregel. Ist gewässer-/tagesspeziefisch. 

In der Tendenz konnte ich feststellen, dass fischiges Futter eher große, dafür wenigere Brassen anlockt.

Daher mische ich gern herb/fischig und süß. Hat mir bisher super Erfolge gebracht. Jedoch kenne ich auch nen Gewässer, wo das komischerweise gar nicht läuft. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dunraven (2. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Ich habe mir selber ein paar süße Aromen gemacht, dazu noch ein paar von Mosella in Bremen beim Ausverkauf erstanden, da Zammataro ja nur herbe Dipps hat. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich Brassen will, dann nehme ich in den meisten Fällen Garlic und vor allem Mega Leber. Süß eher selten als Dipp. Futter, ok (aber das nehme ich eh meist süß, egal auf was) aber eben nicht Dipp. Mag auch persönliche Vorliebe sein, aber am meisten Vertraue ich halt eben Megaleber, Kurkuma (in der Madendose über längere Zeit) und Garlic. Andere sagen sie leiben Worm Vitamo, der ist nicht so mein Fall. Fish und Erdbeer-Honig ist auch noch ok, aber eben auch erst die Wahl hinter den anderen drei.


----------



## kati48268 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Maden od. andere Köder voll rein in Mega-Leber od. nur n'Tröpfchen?
Nicht zu viel des Guten?
In das normale Konzentrat ist ja schon nicht ohne...


----------



## Dunraven (3. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Na eben 2 Maden oder Made Wurm, ect. an den Haken, den ganz rein und dann am Rand eben nochmal abziehen. Tropft dann immer noch gut, aber nicht mehr so übel. Zum normalen kann ich nichts sagen, ich nutze nur das Mega Leber. Warum soll ich das normale kaufen wenn es nicht so stark ist? War letztes Wochenende btw. beim Stippen im flachen Wasser mal sehr interessant zu sehen wie die öligen Tropfen langsam nach und nach vom Köder aufsteigen.Bei der Berührung mit dem Wasser hat man ja schon eine Schicht drauf schwimmen, aber dann perlt das ja nach und nach hoch und verteilt sich schön als Wolke dabei.


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Ok, danke.
Hatte immer die Frage, ob das als Dip nicht zu hoch konzentriert ist und dann eher verschreckt, aber muss das dann auch mal testen.


----------



## Jockel13883 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Zuletzt habe ich sehr gut mit dem eher herb riechenden Mondial F Feeder mit Caramel Lockstoff von v.d. Eynde gefangen. Also süß und herb kombiniert.


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Von den bisher 280 Lesern dieses Threads muss doch einer Erfahrungen in einem Gewässer mit gutem Barbenbestand mit verschiedenen Futtersorten/-richtungen gemacht haben... #c

Ist käsig doch mehr Mythos als Burner?
Bei welcher Futterstrategie bemerkt man zu- oder abnehmendes Interesse bei den Bärbels?
Herb-fischig, würzig, süß, gar fruchtig,...?


----------



## wisokij (5. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Also bin öfters an der Mosel beim Barbenangeln. 

Futtermittel mit Vanille wirken genauso, wie neutrales Futter mit geriebenem Käse. Ich konnte da noch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied feststellen. Natürlich ist mal das eine oder das andere besser. Mit Lebkuchen hab ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Womit ich noch überhaupt noch keinen Erfolg hatte, waren die fertigen Barbenmischungen (Käse ) und das Aroma mit Käsegeruch.

Ich steh halt auf dieses Süsse Zeug, es riecht einfach nur Bombe.


----------



## Obi Wan (12. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Also ich bring wenn ich auf barben im rhein angel immer geriebenen käse mit ins futter und wenn die barben da sind dip ich auch mit dem käse dip von zammi die maden!!!
Hab bis jetzt mit käse im futter und am haken gut gefangen!!!!
Zu brassen brauchen es süß find ich ist dies temperatur abhängig um so wärmer desto süßer genauso umgekehrt um so kälter es dann wieder wird desto herber bzw nicht süßer sollte das futter sein!!!
Dunraven du solltes dazu schreiben das galic=knoplauch ist und das stinkt bis zum himmel wenn dir das mal in der tasche ausläuft schmeiß besser die tasche gleich weg
hab damit die erfahrung gemacht beim wettfischen nur die letzte halbe std da galic dir die futterstelle auch extrem versauen kann!!!!
gruß dirk


----------



## Dunraven (13. August 2012)

*AW: Thema Lockstoffe - Herb auf Barbe / Süß auf Brassen?! Gibt es eine Faustregel?*

Warum soll ich das dazu schreiben? Das ist eine Dipp bezeichnung wie jede andere und das es zum Himmel stinkt, naja das finde ich nicht so. Die Mega Leber riecht ähnlich stark, das ist aber auch der Sinn der Sache. Und das kommt auch immer auf den Dipp an. Ich habe mir mal den Garlic Dipp von Browning gekauft und der war ein Reinfall. Der roch nach fast gar nichts. Ein Kollege meinte nur purer Zucker, hat den Finger rein gesteckt und abgelutscht. Ich habe den genommen und einen Teil in eine andere Flasche geschüttet, um dazu dann noch Bittermandel Backaroma zu geben. Jetzt habe ich aus dem Browning Garlic immerhin einen Marzipan Geruch Dipp gemacht, und er riecht jetzt auch endlich ein wenig.


Das mit dem warm = fruchtig und kalt = herb, finde ich, ist so eine Faustregel die nicht zutrifft. 
Und Garlic nutze ich selber immer wieder während des Fischens. Klappt Mega Leber gerade nicht mehr so gut, dann eben Wechsel auf Garlic, oder eben allgemein alle 1-2 Würfe was anderes. Von extrem Versauen habe ich dabei noch nichts gemerkt. Ich erinnere mich aber daran wie z.B. vor ca. 2 Jahren eine Jugendmannschaft, in Bremervörde war es glaube ich, den ersten oder zweiten Platz machte. Die hatten da eine Jugendfreizeit und am Ende war eben auch das Angeln. Die Platzierung kommentierte der Betreuer mit dem Worten, ich hatte Euch doch gesagt das ihr kräftig dippen müsst, und nach jedem Wurf den Dipp wechseln, mal Fischi Fingers, dann Garlic, dann Leber, ect. 

Von daher kann ich Deine Erfahrung bisher nicht bestätigen, ist aber sicher auch Gewässerabhängig. In Einem Fluß denke ich wird Dir kein Geruch den Platz versauen können, denn da wird es meist schnell weggespühlt. In unseren stillstehenden, 10m - 25m breiten, Kanälen von 50cm - ca. 2,20 cm Tiefe, habe ich das aber bisher eben auch nicht bemerkt. Was aber auch daran liegen kann das ich eben immer mal wieder wechsele wenn der Dipp gerade nicht den Erfolg bringt.


----------

